# Potential 10 Gallon



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

i currently have 7 bettas (4 male, 3 female) all in their own candy jars.

i'm looking to get a 10 gallon tank, or something small along those lines. do you think it would be safe to put all 3 females in there assuming it was well planted? should i risk putting a male in there with them (3 to 1 ratio) or would that be too risky for a 10G?

please advise.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Can you divide the tank?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

In a well planted 10g, 3 females _should_ be fine. It really depends on their temperaments, but generally having 3-4 females in 10g+ tanks works nicely. Just put in alot of plants and such for sight barriers.

I wouldn't put a male in with the females in a 10g. In a larger tank it could work, but its too risky in a small tank.


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

a friend is getting a tank for me, so likely non-dividable!


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

i had this exact problem. i had 3 females and a male in a 10 gallon tank. it works fine. generally one female will become more dominate then the others and when this happens just make sure the others have plants and stuff. they all shouldnt be fine. i wouldnt add anything else to that tank though.


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

wouldn't think of putting anything else with those bettas...i've seen how agressive they get to just bright colors in their surroundings. have to keep them on a white shelf in the kitchen for now! going to move them onto a wooden table in my bedroom until i get my hands on that 10 gallon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Female bettas are known to kill males in small quarters when they aren't breeding.....if one of the females doesn't the male might. I wouldn't mix m/f in a small tank, personally. It may work once, but doesn't mean it will work for everyone.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I would divide the tank if I were you. It is a risk to do that, but it's your choice...


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would just keep the male seperate and put the females all in together. I have 6 females in my 20g and they do VERY well. And this has happened before, I've had females together in the past. If they fight, it will be VERY sparingly and no damage to fins or anything. But no males. The males are slow and the females totally wreck those guys, haha!


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm guessing no other fish with the females...

how about Algae eaters? throw an Otto or 2 in there to help keep the tank clean?


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

i currently have 3 female vieltale bettas in a 10g with 6 glolite danio's 3 head and tail light tetras 3 red tetras and 3 balloon mollies with no problems and only 4 plants and a rock with a black background and neon pink and black gravel they all get along beautifully! but thats just from my experience.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> i currently have 3 female vieltale bettas in a 10g with 6 glolite danio's 3 head and tail light tetras 3 red tetras and 3 balloon mollies with no problems and only 4 plants and a rock with a black background and neon pink and black gravel they all get along beautifully! but thats just from my experience.


Just because "said" set up works for you doesn't mean it will work for everyone .. much less "most" WTF is a "red" tetra anyway sheesh so many tetras had red in them. the Danios are too fast for the tetra's to really be any threat. but the mollies ... well that all depends on the temperament of the mollies ... if their pansies they;ll get hammered .. but most will hold their own but get run down over time having to constantly hold their ground. But hey what do I know :lol:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> i currently have 3 female vieltale bettas in a 10g with 6 glolite danio's 3 head and tail light tetras 3 red tetras and 3 balloon mollies with no problems and only 4 plants and a rock with a black background and neon pink and black gravel they all get along beautifully! but thats just from my experience.


Just because "said" set up works for you doesn't mean it will work for everyone .. much less "most" WTF is a "red" tetra anyway sheesh so many tetras had red in them. the Danios are too fast for the tetra's to really be any threat. but the mollies ... well that all depends on the temperament of the mollies ... if their pansies they;ll get hammered .. but most will hold their own but get run down over time having to constantly hold their ground. But hey what do I know :lol:


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

i said from my experience i didnt mean it will work just put my 2 cents in wasnt intending to get flamed for it . i wont post in here again.


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> i currently have 3 female vieltale bettas in a 10g with 6 glolite danio's 3 head and tail light tetras 3 red tetras and 3 balloon mollies with no problems and only 4 plants and a rock with a black background and neon pink and black gravel they all get along beautifully! but thats just from my experience.


I'll simply say you have way too many fish for that small 10 gallon tank. Hope you are doing very frequent water changes. Bet your pH drops bwtween water changes.


----------

